# Download and Play World of Warcraft on Free Servers



## norin

*Download and play World of Warcraft on Free Servers*

*UPDATE: I finally found a server that works! they host both zip files.*

If you know how to start and make and maintain your own FTP site on a Linux Box [preferably FC3] please let me know. i have the files on my computer and want to host them thank you.

As permitted by danrak, after sending him this post and asking if it were safe for posting he has allowed it. and here it is.
----------------------------
World of Warcraft Open Beta is still open for players to download the install of WoW off of the net. this article will teach you how to download install and make sure to get thrown on a Free Server.

a little info before we begin.

Free Servers and the One(s) you play on WoW that you pay to play, are different. the free Servers use what's known as the WoWEmu. which stands for World of Warcraft Emulator. it does just that. it's an freeware Emulator that allows person(s) with servers to create their own WoW Server. the Free Servers do not unfortunately allow you to play with characters and people from the World that does pay for WoW. but this is a great way for you, if you are like me and have A.D.D. with games then you can play for free and not lose money on the deal.

Download Links:
WoW v1.4.0 Patch Status: *UP*

you will need to register to get these files, but registration is free.
ZIP file #1*UP*

ZIP file #2*UP*

now once you have downloaded the files and extracted them all into one directory, open up the installer.exe file [I can assure you that these files are virus free. you may scan them prior to install, infact i would even reccomend it]

the install process will take some time, depending on processor speeds, RAM, things like this.

once this is done. the Create new account screen will appear. exit that screen and go to the following site. 

[NOTE: there are many Free Servers that use the WoWEmu.]
[UPDATE: I have found a new free-server to use!!]

http://wownorway.no-ip.org/ this will bring you directly to the account creation page

click here to see the status of the server

There is also a list of many free servers at this site. Find one that is good, near your area, and seems to be running most of the time. 

One that I like that seems to be more reliable than WoWNorway is Gamer Extremist. SignUp Link. 

*NOTE* a lot of the free servers have signup pages that go wierd on your when you use firefox, giving you errors that say that your username is either bad or already used. Switch to IE temporarily to sign up, and all should go well. 


then once you activate the account you need to open the World of Warcraft folder, usually it is: *C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft* find the file called *Realmlist.**** open it using Notepad.exe or some other text editor. and delete the blizzard link and instead stype or paste: wownorway.no-ip.org

or in the case of the gamer extremist server, gamerxtremeists.cjb.net

(for other servers, check their site or the wowstatus.net site for the realmlist url or IP address. 



[NOTE: i believe the above site should work in the realmlist.*** file. if not i am continuously trying to find the connect info in the forums.]

then once this is complete you are set and ready to play. create a character and enjoy.

some minor notes:
when and if you log onto the server and you cannot move around using the W, A, S, D keys just hit the ESC key and click the Key bindings, click on Restore Defaults and click ok. and you are all set to go.


----------



## imported_Mp4

I am new here and wish to say hi to all! :1-laugh: 

I have readed the instruction above but i cant download WoWopenbeta1.zip and WoWopenbeta2.zip. :1-say-no: I really wish to play this fantasy online game so how i can get these 2 files???ThankQ.


----------



## DumberDrummer

we are working on getting a torrent going. 

If you want to hop in, download the torrent here: 

www.gamelazer.com/torrents/WoW.zip.torrent, and let us know what happens, so we can fix it.


----------



## norin

Thanks to DumberDrummer for helping me in my quest to provide you guys with an alternative to playing this game.

PLEASE NOTE: this is again all completely Legit. beware, WoWEmu and WoW servers you pay to use are not the same.

in order to download and seed this torrent file we have come to the conclusion Azureus works the best. so if you want to get this awesome and ooo soo free alternative to playing the game please download and leave the completed download seeding overnight, atleast overnight. the WoW.zip currently is the only copy that is out there that the tracker links to. in order to keep this working. someone needs to keep seeding. preferably all would seed. Drummer is downloading right now, and will seed after he is done. please help us and continue our efforts and lets keep this open. i have gone thru great lengths to provide you all with this.

Mp4 please see the instructions again above. new links are provided thanks.

CREDITS:
Torrent Maker: NoRiN
Tracker Host: DumberDrummer
Torrent Host: DumberDrummer
Special thanks: DumberDrummer


----------



## imported_Mp4

Thank for all your kindly help.I cant understand what is torrent.....seed....and other????? because english is not my frst language. :1-sad: and my english is poor!!!

I have download the torrent file but it appears as a file of unknown type.So i cant install it.How i can fix that???


----------



## norin

thank you for downloading. in order to open a .torrent file you need to download a program that can download them.

the program that is proven to work in our current situation can be found here. download this

and open the .torrent file with it.

and Mp4. once you have successfully downloaded the file. can you keep Azerus open and allow others to download the file as well...

-----------------
_definition of terms_
*Seed:* seed is basically keeping the finished download open and allow others to download from that
*Leech:* leeching is basically the people who download from the seeders
*Torrent:* a new compression/download utility that allows a user without FTP to share files.
-----------------

i think i got the last one right
? if you know another definition please edit!


----------



## imported_mattdanger

you got it. Torrent is short for "BitTorrent". This is an alternative method of filesharing similar to Gnutella type servers where people host and others download.
The big difference is that it is HUGELY faster. Instead of downloading a single file from one person, you download a single file from multiple sources, bit by bit. This way, you can have an incomplete file and "fill in the missing pieces" from another person's hosted file. VERY fast.


----------



## norin

couln't have said it better


> *Torrent:* a new compression/download utility that allows a user without FTP to share files.


 see i told you i couldn't! :1-tongue:


----------



## Jason

8.9% done. 1 day 5 hours remaining. 19 K/B sec. *sigh*


----------



## norin

i think it's slow because no one else is seeding right now. once more people start seeding the downloads will be faster.

*UPDATE:* i have seeded all night, and plan on seeding all day today as well. DumberDrummer right now is about 44% done. soon he will be seeding too.


----------



## imported_Mp4

Thank again to u all. :1-pray: I have downloaded the azureus and used it to open the torrent file.It seem to being downloaded now.......very slow,but i will always let it download until 100%.

The purpose we seed the file is to let other people play WoW free server is it?So this server can gather a lot of player to join loh!Is this server is being opened for everybody now???

If the downloading process is 100% complete then it should be seeded automaticly???Or what another step i should do to seed the file???I am a curious seeder who cant talk english well. :1-razz:


----------



## imported_mattdanger

NoRiN said:


> i think it's slow because no one else is seeding right now. once more people start seeding the downloads will be faster.


exactly -- that is what makes it fast. you pull different parts from multiple sites and it doesn't matter where or from whom you get it from.

MP4 -- as you download, you automatically "reseed" what you just downloaded. As soon as it is on your machine, it is then reshared for all others to pull down from. 
SO the answer is Yes, it should get faster and faster.


----------



## DumberDrummer

Its _really_ slow now, because Norin is the only one seeding. I have about half of the file, so when I can't seed (from about 6 AM to 3 PM every day, when I'm not home) the availablity drops quite a bit, from 1.5 to 1. Once I start downloading/seeding again, the speed should jump back up.


----------



## norin

Mp4 - the server you speak of is actually frozenshadows.com there are others but this is the one i use and know how to set up. what we are doing is hosting and seeding the files needed to install the game.

*UPDATE:* when i finally figure out how to setup my server on my Linux box i will not be seeding for atleast half a day it would seem. as i plan on setting up some info and getting the FTP setup for anonymous access, and the WoW.zip will be there on the FTP too. so if by the time i get my server setup, and there are very few seeders, you can be downloading at higher speeds depending on the connection. more info on this later. 

*EDIT:* if you have ANY info about hosting an FTP server and hosting own website and makign a DNS name on a Fedora Core 3 Linux OS please PM me, do not post here as this is for MMO's thanks

*UPDATE:* [5-3-05] We have uploaded at this time 3.30GB! keep it seeding and downloading guys!

*UPDATE:* [5-4-05] Version 1.4.0 is supported with www.frozenshadows.com!


----------



## Jason

two days downloading, and now it says its corrupt.


----------



## norin

hmm.. i am fairly sure DumberDrummer is seeding now, his download completed. danrak does your IP begin with 218.XXX.XXX.XXX? to my knowledge this IP only downloaded 0.2% and at most i have seen this IP downloading at 1.3KB/s. the file is good. i have checked it made it myself and even downloaded to a seperate location, even a different HDD and all things check out.


----------



## elf

I have bittornado running and its looking for a seed and can't find it :4-dontkno I'll leave it up. If I get it, I'll seed it too as my comp is always on and my bandwidth goes unsused for large portions of the day.


----------



## norin

DumberDrummer can't seed during the day, but he can seed at night. i right now cannot seed unfortunately as i am playing with Fedora Core 3 and i need to find out how to start my own server and things so wish me luck on that.


----------



## DumberDrummer

I have the complete file and will leave it on when I can.

If you ever need it seeded, just let me know and I will hop back on. 

elf, it looks like its just you can me right now, and I can leave it on from now till about 6 tomorrow (PST). Sorry about my pathetic Upload speed, but its better than nothing, right?

While on WoW, does anyone have any info sites about WoW that don't have that annoying scantily clad elf in the background? I want to show it to my mom, but I don't want her to get a bad impression, else I might not be able to play w/ you guys.


----------



## elf

I'm not at home right now, but I left the torrent open. Am I getting it from you right now DD? I know I was getting it from norin when I left :4-dontkno


----------



## DumberDrummer

You were when I posted that. Looks like we are now both sharing the load. Checkout the tracker status here: www.gamelazer.com/tracker

We've transferred over 6 gigs. No wonder bittorrent accounts for a third of all internet bandwidth.


----------



## norin

right now i show someone leeching at about 43+ KB/s which is awesome. and they are almost halfway done.

i have run into an issue at this time, i have FC3 dual boot, and i burned the .torrent and the wow.zip file to a DVD. i tried to copy the files over to a hidden directory and it said i could not do such a thing.

elf suggested check if it was read-only, i didn't but i remember back in the day of backing up stuff to CDRWs all things were readonly as soon as they hit the disc. how can i change this?


----------



## elf

Hey DD, you should put up a page with links to your torrent downloads. 

I got on this morning and it said "download corrupt" but when I restarted it, it jumped back up to like 65% so go figure :4-dontkno

Also, one quick question about torrents. If I want to see*d* the file what do I do?


----------



## norin

hmm i will have to let danrak know of this corrupt file issue. his file was corrupted too. hmm hopefully he didn't delete it.

all you have to do to check on the file is go to the directory you saved it to and are downloading to.


----------



## elf

by see I meant seed :1-razz:


----------



## norin

hehe. seeding is easy. once the download is complete just leave the competed torrent running, and it will allow other torrent clients looking for the wow.zip file to see yours, mine, and Dumbers once his is up.


----------



## elf

What about if I have to restart? How will it start seeding again? and do I need to just keep the .zip or do I also need to keep the .torrent?

________________________


----------



## ReeKorl

If you need to restart, simply do nothing with the client except restart it - it should remember you were seeding before and re-establish itself.


----------



## norin

if you use Azureus that program keeps a backup of the torrent in it's Open Torrents dir i beleieve. all you need to do is open the torrent and point it in the direction of the zip file and it will determine how much was completed and if download was at 100% it will automatically start seeding. yes you would need the zip file to seed. this is how torrent files work. in order to seed you must have the file, therefore you need to keep the file in order for the other people who are downloading to have more options and connections to connect to and therefore provide faster downloads. such as the last one i saw on Azureus, the ip started with 69 and they were going at 44.x kB/s

i am also going to start up my other computer and use that to seed constantly as well. i will leave that one on all the time ^_^


----------



## elf

Well I'm doing a fresh install around monday because it needs it. I'm waiting till monday 'cause I'm waiting on my new hdd

I think someone turned off my computer :4-dontkno...but I think I finished the download so I'll be up seeding tonight  

edit: I take that back I think I'm the second seed

________________________


----------



## DumberDrummer

elf said:


> Hey DD, you should put up a page with links to your torrent downloads.
> 
> I got on this morning and it said "download corrupt" but when I restarted it, it jumped back up to like 65% so go figure :4-dontkno
> 
> Also, one quick question about torrents. If I want to see*d* the file what do I do?


That's a good idea, I think I'll do that. For now, though, just go into the www.gamelazer.com/torrents directory. There should be a virtual listing through apache, unless I did something wrong. All of my torrents are downloadable there. 

Needed after download started through bittorrent: 

File *YES*
Torrent *NO*

It might be a good idea to keep this particular torrent file though, since it might be a hassle to download another 1.55 meg file.




DumberDrummer said:


> While on WoW, does anyone have any info sites about WoW that don't have that annoying scantily clad elf in the background? I want to show it to my mom, but I don't want her to get a bad impression, else I might not be able to play w/ you guys.


----------



## norin

http://wow.warcry.com/

http://wowvault.ign.com/

these are decent sites.


----------



## elf

So once I finish the download I don't have to keep the .torrent file, just the .zip?


----------



## DumberDrummer

correct, but its only 1.55 megs, I don't see why it would be a problem.

Oh yeah, you don't want to move the Zip file from its original downloaded location, else when you go to seed, it will think you don't have the file, and will just download it again. 

(If you really must move it, then do so, then double click on the torrent file again, and when it asks you where to download, point it to the new location. It should check the file and then resume seeding.)


----------



## elf

ooh ok thanks for that I was wondering :1-razz: 

I can't get Azureus to work so I guess I'll just stick with bit-tornado...


----------



## V0lt

Shouldn't be too bad, as long as there are several people downloading at the same time- peers help out too, they just dont' have the entire file to share.

It's a shame you can't get Azureus to work...it's a hell of a client.


----------



## elf

Well it started up, but it wouldn't seed...it just sat there doing nothing. I'm sure it has something to do with a blocked port, but I'm not sure what ports to forward, maybe I'll make myself the DMZ host.

You may want to read this Danrak!


> http://azureus.aelitis.com/wiki/index.php/ZoneAlarm


----------



## DumberDrummer

Don't know who wrote that wiki, but he's been smokin' something a bit too strong. I use ZoneAlarm 5.5, and its worked fine for several months. (At least since the 4.0 days of ZA)

As far as ports, Azureus uses 2222 and 7000, so I opened 'em up on both In and out, UDP and TCP. Can't help with Bit Tornado, but I assume it would be the same. 

If you have zone alarm, I can help you with opening the ports. 


Also, check out the new tracker look, I updated it: http://tracker.gamelazer.com

Feel free to use it for your own torrents, just e-mail me with the torrent attached so I can authorize it. (When you create the torrent, point it to the tracker at http://tracker.gamelazer.com/tracker.php)


----------



## elf

Well I found the problem I just don't know how to fix it



> [8:17:17] Peer connection [R: 68.37.159.48: 3455 [Azureus 2.3.0.0]] closed: connection exception: A non-blocking socket operation could not be completed immediately


----------



## norin

i usually get the error of port 6881 UDP not open on this computer which uses Sygate Pro and on the other computer which i am downloading the zip now so that i can leave it on and seed all the time, that computer uses windows firewall and 6881 is also blocked. i know how to open 6881 on sygate and i have yet to do it, but how can i get it open on WFW? and the oddest thing. the computer in the kitchen says it is downloading, my computer in the bedroom says no peers and no seeders and no leechers. the tracker says one leecher and one downloader, i assume this one is me. 4 completed! that's awesome.


----------



## elf

Well I got bit-tornado to work so I'll just stick with it. I tried making myself DMZ host, forwarding ports, but nothing worked. I even uninstalled my firewall which made me incredibly uncomfortable.


----------



## norin

yea. i feel the same way... i might have to check out BitTornado.. Azureus doesn't seem to be showing who i am seeding too properly..


----------



## DumberDrummer

Dude, the Zip file is busted. Its corrupt. I don't know what happened, but we've been sharing a corrupt zip file the whole time. Norin, if you would, please double check the file that you are seeding from, ok? This makes me a bit ticked, I spent all that time seeding and d/l for it to be corrupt.

I'm trying to find a freeware zip repairer. Apparently, such a thing does exist. If anyone finds one, let me know, ok?


----------



## elf

If you get a non-corrupt version run an md5 check on it...I haven't even checked if mine worked yet.

edit: just checked mine and it's corrupt also :1-upset:


----------



## DumberDrummer

Wait! If you are using XP, use the zip wizard to unzip it. I did it, and it worked, even for my corrupt file. I'm gonna go patch it and then play right now.


----------



## elf

heh no it just seems to lock my comp up :4-dontkno


----------



## DumberDrummer

yeah, it does. But once its done it will free back up, I believe. Go play Halo or something while its unpacking. :1-wink:


----------



## norin

i am sorry guys. when i made the ZIP file all i did was use the latest WinACE archiver. the zip file contains two zips. wowopenbeta1.zip and wowopenbeta2.zip the 1st file should have i believe 5 files in it. the second should have two directories, one being DirectX and the other being Mac OSX.app i think. and then the installer.exe and two other tome files.

i even opened this WoW.zip which contains the two original zips and it worked fine with WinAce. once i get abck on the windows side of my computer i will double check this...

could perhaps the download clients be missing a piece?


----------



## DumberDrummer

Maybe those with corrupt files should try using WinACE?


----------



## norin

i know it works for me


----------



## elf

I have winace...it might be an older version, but its still winace. It gives an error after a while. I can open them with the windows zip app. but "installer tome.mpq" and "installer tome 3.mpq" both fail crc checks, but I can extract the rest just fine.


----------



## norin

i had this problem too at first. what i did was i extracted each file and directory individually. this makes life easier for WinACE. try this. as when WinACE tries to unzip 2.59GB it might feel kinda sad inside. so play nice with it. and that should work.


----------



## elf

I tried extracting it all by itself and that's when I got the error :4-dontkno

I got every other file though

edit: I even got "installer tome 3.mpq", but am still unable to get "installer tome.mpq"


----------



## norin

elf IM me and i can unzip that particular file and i will transfer thru AIM

CRC32's

*wowopenbeta1.zip* - C03EED85
- *Installer Tome 2.mpq* - 0D92819E
- *Installer Tome 3.mpq* - 6FCE7571

*[\DirectX]* - Directory
- *BDA.cab* - 3B890F23
- *BDANT.cab* - A1D8CDFC
- *BDAXP.cab* - 551A7E6A
- *DirectX.cab* - 3BA93DCE
- *dxnt.cab* - 031F7CBF
- *ManagedDX.CAB* - 871271CC
- *DSETUP.dll* - 6B2B5E2A
- *dsetup32.dll* - 5C3D7844
- *dxsetup.exe* - 16271BFD

*[\World of Warcraft (OS X).app]* - Directory
- *InstallerLauncher* - 00000000

*[\Contents]* - Directory
- *Info.plist* - 59282B69
- *pkginfo* - C562279F

*[\MacOSClassic]* - Directory
- *InstallerLauncher* - D7249300

*[\Resources]* - Directory
- *icon.icns* - 80D4826F
- *InstallerLauncher.rsrc* - 9FBE5B12

*wowopenbeta2.zip* - 4F5A2856
- *Installer Tome 4.mpq* - C4DAA8F8
- *Installer Tome 5.mpq* - C5D35755
- *Installer Tome.mpq* - DC4F1B5C
- *Installer.exe* - 26C2F24C


----------



## Jason

Well I got it installed. But it seems to crash every few minutes. *sigh*


----------



## norin

what errors are you getting?

#0
- or -
#132?

those are the most common with the beta.


----------



## Jason

132's. I tried the wow patches. Still get them though. But I did run into DD there. I think it could be a decent game. Nothing fancy. Overpriced for a weekend game in my opinion. 
*rant start*
But I have a hard time grasping the fact all these MMO people charge full price for the game plus the monthly charge. The game should atleast be discounted.
*rant end*


----------



## DumberDrummer

If you are getting 132 errors, try the fixed exe file. I had them a lot at first till I used this one. 

http://filegazebo.com/files/128/WoW141fixed.rar.html

Just rename the exe file to WoW.exe and place into your install directory. You might want to backup your original, just in case.


----------



## Jason

Yup, done all them.


----------



## norin

the WoWEmu only supports up to en-US 1.4.0 patch. so be careful.

more updates can be found on the frozenshadows forum


----------



## DumberDrummer

No, they are up to 1.4.1 one now. That's what I've been running, and that's what the forums say they are running. Besides, 1.4.0 to 1.4.1 isn't that big a change. You could probably still get by, especially if you are just starting out.


----------



## norin

o ok so frozenshadows said 1.4.1 is good to go?


----------



## DumberDrummer

yup


http://www.frozenshadows.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=657&highlight=1+4+1


----------



## norin

hmmm i will have to upgrade then.


----------



## Jason

looks like they have been down a while now. That happen often?


----------



## norin

no actually. that is surprising tho seeing as how in the forums he said the server upgrade went smoothly and the update for the WoWEmu was ok as well... not sure what heppened.


----------



## elf

Ok, I get off early until thursday so I'll see if I can get \/\/()\/\/ up and running.

Apparently, frozenshadows is under construction :4-dontkno

NORIN!

Is frozenshadows down? I vant to play while I still have free time, but I can't create a character...or do I do it in game?

[EDIT by NoRiN - Merged posts]


----------



## norin

hmmm i went to FS and it says under construction. i went in game but Blizzard is doing maintenence so i wasn't able to connect i will give her a try tonight after work i will create new character. you could also try looking for other WoWEmu servers one other that i know of is WoWInfectedServer of just InfectedServer try googling them and see if you pull up a site.


----------



## DumberDrummer

Can't find it...can you give me the link?


----------



## imported_mattdanger

or... you can just pay like i did. Join me at Dalaran.


----------



## DumberDrummer

I am perfectly aware of the paying option, and have chosen not to go that route. (For parental, as well as monetary issues.). 

If I had 15 bucks a month laying around, that I didn't have anything else to spend it on, I probably would. But I don't, so I'm gonna play it for free thankyouverymuch


----------



## norin

yea i got ADD with games. so this means no Monthly fees for me... plus i am PO so that means no extra cash likes for me... besides... that doesn't seem attractive to me, about 175$ just to play the first year or so. for one game... that makes me sad.


----------



## imported_mattdanger

I work hard. I make a lot of dough. Sue me! The only bummer is that i waste the money while i am away at the beach.. :1-wink:


----------



## norin

no we are not criticising you for having the luxury of spending the money to play the awesome game. if i did and if i could hold interest long enuff i would do it too... but there are some of us in this world who don't have that ability. and some people do.

unfortunately it does not seem that Xiden is putting Frozen Shadows back online. he may or may not be working on it as the page says.


----------



## imported_corsair

*noob!*

hello.i tried using azerues and turbo torrent to d/l the .torrent file but neither seems to get any response from the server/addy.i hit the add from URL button and put in "http://www.gamelazer.com/torrents/WoW.zip.torrent" and it stays as a blank page. am i doing it wrong? :1-sigh:


----------



## DumberDrummer

The tracker is no longer working, sorry. The site had to be shut down. 

I might have it up later this summer.


----------



## imported_corsair

ah ok sorry i didnt know that.ty for clarifying.


----------



## DumberDrummer

NoRiN said:


> hmmm i went to FS and it says under construction. i went in game but Blizzard is doing maintenence so i wasn't able to connect i will give her a try tonight after work i will create new character. you could also try looking for other WoWEmu servers one other that i know of is WoWInfectedServer of just InfectedServer try googling them and see if you pull up a site.


Haha. I did that, and the results were all from this site...funny. 

http://www.google.com/search?q="Inf...fox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&filter=0


----------



## norin

up and running again! yes that's right i am back after months of idling on CG and TSF and i have awesome news! WoW can now be downloaded off the net for free once again! please see the first post in this thread here


----------



## DumberDrummer

welcome back norin. 

Don't know if this means anything

I don't know if its actually illegal, or if blizzard is just having a hissy fit.


----------



## norin

not sure if it is entirely illegal as well. but i am looking into it. if it is i am deleteing all posts posted here and leaving a message on the front page and closing thread. untill then nothing on my part is final... 

there of course has been a lot of hooplah about the emulation of WoW and other games as well not just WoW, but when i look into it i will get back and take action as nessessary.

untill then, or if one of the mods or admins take care of this. please atleast post message on front with links to sources. and reasoning(s) of deletion and closure. thanks

- norin


----------



## fareed

*Help Me!!!!!!!!*

hello.. i did install the wow client on my computer from http://download.boomtown.net/ and it work! but i follow ur way.. i install the Wow front end which allow u to play on private server... when i restister for private server and tried to log in but it said error could not find connection.. and uh, when i pick the server that i want to play in it said, "the version dectected does not match the server's version" i update the version to 1.8.3 but the server only need 1.8.0, 1.8.1. PLZ HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT TO PLAY IT!!!!!!!!!!!! :1-confuse :1-confuse :1-confuse :1-confuse


----------



## fareed

*one thing i forgot to mention...*

Norin... can u make a better version of how to get wow and get into free wow server? im kinda confuse about the realm.***... which part do i have to erase? all? and where do i get the server address? do i have to have the same version as the server do? PLZ HELP HELP ME!!!! i wanta play it!!:1-pray: :1-pray: :1-pray: :1-pray:


----------

